# RAF Long Newnton



## Newage (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi All

Just been up to the former RAF station at Long Newnton in Gloucestershire, wow what a place.
I'v put lot of pictures up on my FlickR site so go have a look.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157608176465059/

Any comments are welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## krela (Oct 19, 2008)

Not much of a report... no photos or site details!


----------



## Newage (Oct 19, 2008)

*pictures*

Krela

I did add a FlickR link to all the pictures, but I'll post a few on here in a bit.

Cheers Newage


----------



## krela (Oct 19, 2008)

Ta. 

Not been to this one myself I don't think, where in Gloucestershire is it?


----------



## Newage (Oct 19, 2008)

*pictures for all*

Just a few pictures.

The control tower




[/IMG] 

Looking at the fire tender shed



[/IMG]

Pictures on the wall of one of the misc buildings.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Twin enterence stanton air raid shelter



[/IMG]




[/IMG]

The site is very large, it still has blister hangers and D1 hangers intact

Cheers Newage


----------



## Newage (Oct 19, 2008)

*Location*

K....

It's just down the road about 5 miles from Kemble air field.

Cheers Newage


----------



## Newage (Oct 19, 2008)

*so what do you think ????*

This is also on the site
If anybody has a clue what it could be I love to know.

No enterence
No Pipe work
No Windows




[/IMG] 

Happy guessing

Newage


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 19, 2008)

Those pictures are totally delightful. Nice site and find.


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 19, 2008)

Newage said:


> This is also on the site
> If anybody has a clue what it could be I love to know.
> 
> No enterence
> ...



Well, I'm guessing water storage.


----------

